

"Just get started" is bad advice - kadavy
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/getting-started-is-bad-advice/

======
da5e
Handy phrase, "painstaking practice and ongoing iteration"

Cal Newport's guest post is good contrast to the anti-meeting and bias-toward-
action viewpoint. I think his points apply to more than academia.

Maybe instead of meetings we should be having debates.

